# Leopard Lizards



## grdngrl24 (Jun 11, 2010)

I'm looking for more information on the feeding and care of leopard lizards any info would be greatly appreciated. thanks.


----------



## reptilelover96 (Feb 17, 2010)

you mean leopard geckos, i have never heard of 'leopard lizards' lol,
thanks sophie


----------



## grdngrl24 (Jun 11, 2010)

No. I was told at the pet store where I bought it that it was a leoprad lizard. I don't know you may be right it may be a leopard gecko. Do you have any info on caring for them?


----------



## mcdougle (Jan 20, 2009)

leopard geco's basicly arenn't really gecko's in the fact of that they can blink real gecko's have to lick theyr eyes to keep them moist and also the case of theyr toe pads gecko's gan climb glass where as leopard gecko's cant so ur pet shop were probably basing the name on those differenses but still its the latin name of it that will truely tell u the species


----------



## mcdougle (Jan 20, 2009)

but with that said leopard gecko's are pretty easy to keep will need a uv light, heat mat theormostat/habistat to controle temprature. With feedind personaly i think black crickets are best as they are nocturnal and leopard gecko's are nocturnal hunters. would still say it best to seek second oppinion on what i'v said though because although i'v read alot of books and have friends with leopard gecko's i have no personal expierience with them i keep bearded dragons a tortoise and a terrapin. But hope what i have said has helped a bit


----------



## snake_man_steve (Feb 9, 2010)

You can get Leopard Lizards. We have one. Unlike Leopard Geckos, they come from the Texas desert in the USA. It dosen't have a fat tail so is unable to store fat.  You'll have to make sure which Lizard you have. Look at the difference by looking at one wikipedia. lol x


----------

